#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Mabprachan Longboat races will compete for Royal trophies

## dirtydog

*Longboat races will compete for Royal trophies*
Vimolrat Singnikorn
Pattaya’s traditional longboat races will take place on November 17 and 18 at Mabprachan Reservoir, with contestants vying for the HRH Princess Sirindhorn Trophy and the HRH Princess Soamsawalee Trophy.
Nongprue Municipality organizes the races in association with Pong Municipality, with support from Pattaya City, Tourism Authority of Thailand Central Region 3, and a number of private organizations.
Nongprue Mayor Mai Chaiyanit held a meeting of the organizing committee on October 26, during which it was announced that the festivities would start with an enactment of the Royal Barge parade. The races themselves are in three categories, namely large longboats with 55-person crews, small longboats with 30-person crews, and midget boats manned by five crewmembers.
Other attractions will include buffalo races, another Chonburi tradition, with the animals divided into super midget, special midget, large midget, and large categories.
There will also be a Thai country music concert featuring performers such as Tat Na Takuathung, Ekarat Suwannaphum, Ratchanok Srilopan and Praew Patcharee.

Pattaya Mail News

----------


## sabang

^I'll be there with me camera!

----------


## dirtydog

I shall nip down one of the days it is on with my camera  :Smile:

----------

